# Returning modeler Paint question



## robtrek (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi, I've been wanting to know the consensus out there(if there is one!) about the quality differences between Tamiya Acrylics, Testors Model Master Acryl, Vallejo ..I guess the three I have easiest access to. I have used Tamiya often in the past, but there range of colors do not always match up to FS numbers. In sci-fi stuff it has not been crushel, but I am planing to do an F-16 and other military projects and want accuracy.

Also, if I use Tamiya lacquers for the primer do the preshade panel lines with Tamiya flat black acrylic, can I then use the rattle can Tamiya laquers color over it? Or will this dissolve the preshade? 

Thank you in advance!
Rob


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

You're gonna get alot of opinions on this here site.
I like Testors acrylics for FS colors. Then add some white for scale effect depending on your scale. If you're going to preshade panel lines I don't recommend using rattle cans. No control with the spray. Airbrush is the only way to go. Fine Scale has had some great articles on this subject. Will we be seeing some pics soon?
Model on, dude.
Bruce


----------



## robtrek (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks Bruce. I guess I pretty much knew the rattle can was out. I asked on the off chance it wasn't with Tamiya paints, they offer colors in the rattle can that are not available as there acrylic range that can be aircrushed. Reading there instructions in a kit, they don't seem to understand the idea of preshading. It negates there instructions. 

As for Testors acrylics, my question was more about quality comparison. Which is overall the better paint for the basic job and for brush touch ups/detail paint. Of course, the airbrush for the basic paint job. 

Pics? as soon as I get the project done!!! 
Rob


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hiya Rob,
Probably for quality you can't beat Vallejo. Testors are still great paints, lots of solids. I usually mix my own colors from Liquitex acrylics, cuz the FS paint colors are full strength and don't take scale into account. If you like the Tamiya colors, you can always decant a rattle can and airbrush it.
Bruce


----------



## robtrek (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks Bruce. I've heard Vallejo is really good if you can find it. It 's all so complicated. I just want something you can brush, thin and airbrush and some clear coats that don't yellow.....in Acrylics!!! Tamiya are great for brushing, but they dissolve at the slightest touch of any alcohol as a thinner..which is of course a great thinner! Ah well...standard test and reject... Thank you all for your answers.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well why would you put alcohol over any acrylic? It will dissolve most of them. I airbrush Tamiya paints all the time. They work very well. I do thin them with lacquer thinner, though. It is an excellent thinner for the Tamiya paints. For brush painting, Tamiya now has a retarder/flow agent that makes they dry slower so you can brush them out without them clumping and getting lumpy.


----------

